# Router Sled



## Mizer (Apr 22, 2012)

[attachment=4623][attachment=4624][attachment=4625][attachment=4626][attachment=4627][attachment=4628][attachment=4629][attachment=4630][attachment=4631]After the last end grain cutting board blow up in my planer which I almost became the subject of one of those movies you have to watch in highschool wood shop class, I decided I need a safer way to surface end grain. I have a Performax 22/44 sander but it takes a lot of passes and I use a lot of paper getting a board flat. I found a plan for a router sled in one of my books and built it this week. I have built several "shop built items" some with limited benefit but this has proven to work really good.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yours looks a lot fancier then mine but I see that both of our dust-chip collection systems work about the same-at least mine sucked. I find it works very good on some boards that have no consistent grain direction at all. The really dark squirrely grain in my credenza fronts is what made me make one. The scrub plane is alright for a little bit but after awhile I realize my mind might say yes but my 60+ year old arms start saying are you crazy.


----------



## Mizer (Apr 22, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Yours looks a lot fancier then mine but I see that both of our dust-chip collection systems work about the same-at least* mine sucked*.


Mine sucked too, I mean it didn't suck, it did, it didn't, oh never mind!


----------



## brown down (Apr 22, 2012)

Mizer said:


> After the last end grain cutting board blow up in my planer which I almost became the subject of one of those movies you have to watch in highschool wood shop class, I decided I need a safer way to surface end grain. I have a Performax 22/44 sander but it takes a lot of passes and I use a lot of paper getting a board flat. I found a plan for a router sled in one of my books and built it this week. I have built several "shop built items" some with limited benefit but this has proven to work really good.



i did the same thing with my planer never ever again, sounded like a gun going off! scared the living you know what out of me. i think i may have to build something along the lines as this. great idea


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2012)

They work great for flattening wide slabs for table tops or anything that's too wide for the planer.


----------



## Mizer (Apr 22, 2012)

brown down said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > After the last end grain cutting board blow up in my planer which I almost became the subject of one of those movies you have to watch in highschool wood shop class, I decided I need a safer way to surface end grain. I have a Performax 22/44 sander but it takes a lot of passes and I use a lot of paper getting a board flat. I found a plan for a router sled in one of my books and built it this week. I have built several "shop built items" some with limited benefit but this has proven to work really good.
> ...


I have run quite a few through with no problem but it is the the odd one that doesn't that gets you in trouble, not to mention a 150.00 bucks down the drain. The last on I did shot a piece out that hit my motor/gearbox on my sander which in turn caused the circuit board to smoke out the next time I tried to use it.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 23, 2012)

Mizer said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > Mizer said:
> ...



I think this would be very worthwhile making, though a cnc router could also do it... :i_dunno:. Another project for another time :dash1::flag_of_truce:

Though that being said my mill would also do it if I spent a small fortune on a planing blade... but probably not on end grain... I could put a router on the frame... hmmm

:argue: (with myself)


----------

